# Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen



## Pixy (19. Februar 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Es kam ein neuer Patch raus der Probleme macht.

Der Luncher lädt nur 4MB anstatt 7MB herunter und verlangt anschliessend ein Offline Profil.

Hier muss man 2 Dateien herrunter laden und nach den Anweisungen in den passenden Ordner tun.

Anschliessend Luncher neu starten und das Problem ist behoben.

Das sind nur die fehlenden Dateien, die der Luncher nicht runterlädt.
Und da die Dateien sonst fehlen, kann das Programm den Patch nicht entpacken (da Dateien fehlen).


Nachtrag: Ab sofort sollte der Patch auch ohne das Workaround wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Pixy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Atari und Eden Games möchte sich bei der Community für das zahlreiche  Feedback bedanken und entschuldigt sich nochmals für die vielen Fehler,  welche nun zu einem Großteil behoben sein sollen und weiter daran  gearbeitet wird.

Als kleines Dankeschön wird das erste kommende Premium-DLC kostenlos  herausgegeben, dieses sogenannte Entdecker-Packet enthält den Lancia  Stratos und einen 1969 Dodge Charger, den ihr aber als neue Wracks  erhaltet und somit erst suchen müßt.

Wann genau mit dem DLC zu rechnen ist, ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt.

Die Frage bleibt: kann Atari die Community mit so einem Geschenk  tatsächlich davon überzeugen, dass sie sich um die Fehler kümmern, oder  versucht hier nur jemand zu überspielen, dass man sich bei diesem Spiel  wohl übernommen hat?

Behobene Fehler bisher:

- Einloggen ins Spiel wurde verbessert
- Einmal im Spiel eingeloggt soll die Online-Erfahrung stabiler in allen Bereichen sein
- Savegames werden nicht mehr beschädigt
- Bereits defekte Savegames werden in den vielen Fällen repariert
- Die Freundesliste wird nun aktualisiert
- Einladungen funktionieren korrekt
- Klubs wurden wieder online gebracht
- Exploits um Geld zu generieren wurden behoben
- Kasino-Zugang wurde verbessert
- Spieler werden kein Geld mehr verlieren durch den Kasino Bug

Quelle


----------



## Pixy (23. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Neuer Patch im Anmarsch!


----------



## bludi007 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Bitte löschen. falscher thread


----------



## Pixy (23. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Wieso Löschen?

Der Thread heisst nicht umsonst 
*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*


Und diesen gibt es genauso lange wie den Diskussionsthread.


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Er meint seinen Post Pixy...


----------



## Pixy (23. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Achso.

Na darauf muss man auch mal kommen.


----------



## bludi007 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

ja ich hätte es etwas deutlicher ausdrücken können. sry.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Patch Thread Probleme/Lösungen*

Habe mir zwei Dateien runter geladen einmal den DLC mit 1.35Gb und nen Pacht mit 43Mb..... 
mehr ist doch noch garnicht draußen...


----------

